# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی کامپیوتر (معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری)

## HellishBoy

سلام دوستان من میخوام این رشته که تو تاپیک هم هست (مهندسی کامپیوترمعماری سیستم های کامپیوتری ) رو انتخاب کنم کسی اطلاعاتی داره ؟!!! آیا این همون مهندسی کامپیوتر سخت افزاره ؟!!!! آینده کاریش چطوره اصلا آخرش چکاره میشه ؟!!! لطفا زود جواب بدید !!!!!!!! خیلی نیاز دارم !!!!! 

 :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## HellishBoy

آپ  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## HellishBoy

Up  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (35):   همون کامپیوتر سخت افزار باید باشه چارت درسیش تغییر اسم دادنش به این  :Yahoo (65):  شما در مورد رشته سخت افزار تحقیق کن و آیندش یکیه دیگه

----------


## HellishBoy

> همون کامپیوتر سخت افزار باید باشه چارت درسیش تغییر اسم دادنش به این  شما در مورد رشته سخت افزار تحقیق کن و آیندش یکیه دیگه



داداش شما کدوم دانشگاهی ؟!!! از مهندسی کامپیوتر راضی هستید ؟!! آینده کاری سخت افزار و نرم افزار چطوره ؟!!

----------


## sepanta1990

> آینده کاری سخت افزار و نرم افزار چطوره ؟!!


نرم افزار بهتره.سخت افزار شبیه الکترونیکه

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

سلام
سخت افزار بیشتر کسایی میرند که به برق علاقه زیادی داشتن 
چون اکثرا درساشون مثل برق ولی سبکتره
دیجیتال معماری و....
اینا رو بقیه نرم وایتی هم علاوه بر سخت دارند هااااا ولی خو سختی ها باید خیلی بهتر یاد بگیرند وعملی وارد باشند ولی نرم  وای تی نه خیلی

----------


## HellishBoy

> سلام
> سخت افزار بیشتر کسایی میرند که به برق علاقه زیادی داشتن 
> چون اکثرا درساشون مثل برق ولی سبکتره
> دیجیتال معماری و....
> اینا رو بقیه نرم وایتی هم علاوه بر سخت دارند هااااا ولی خو سختی ها باید خیلی بهتر یاد بگیرند وعملی وارد باشند ولی نرم  وای تی نه خیلی



خب من به برق علاقه زیادی دارم !!!! اصلا تنها انتخابم همراه این رشته برق هست حالا بنظرتون دانشگاه بابل رشته کامپیوتر سخت افزارش خوبه ؟!!! بنظرتون برق اراک بهتره یا سخت افزار بابل ؟!!! من شهرم اراکه هر دو رشته هم علاقه دارم ...

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> خب من به برق علاقه زیادی دارم !!!! اصلا تنها انتخابم همراه این رشته برق هست حالا بنظرتون دانشگاه بابل رشته کامپیوتر سخت افزارش خوبه ؟!!! بنظرتون برق اراک بهتره یا سخت افزار بابل ؟!!! من شهرم اراکه هر دو رشته هم علاقه دارم ...


خب شما که برق دوس دارین
همون اراک برق را بزنین
چون سخت افزار کنار کارهای برقی برنامه نویسی و درسهای کامپیوتری هم دارین
شما اصل علاقت برق خو یه راست برین برق البته سخت هستا ولی خو علاقه دارین پاس سختیش میمونید
ببینید توی رتبه ها کدوم دانشگاه بالاتره
بعدهم خودتون اراک هستید میخاید برید بابل؟؟ این همه راه...تازه دردسر خابگاه هم داره

----------


## HellishBoy

> خب شما که برق دوس دارین
> همون اراک برق را بزنین
> چون سخت افزار کنار کارهای برقی برنامه نویسی و درسهای کامپیوتری هم دارین
> شما اصل علاقت برق خو یه راست برین برق البته سخت هستا ولی خو علاقه دارین پاس سختیش میمونید
> ببینید توی رتبه ها کدوم دانشگاه بالاتره
> بعدهم خودتون اراک هستید میخاید برید بابل؟؟ این همه راه...تازه دردسر خابگاه هم داره



نه سخت افزارم به اندازه برق دوست دارم از نظر رتبه بندی صنعتی بابل 6 ام  هست تو صنعتی های ایران ..... خابگاهم حال میده !!! جزوی از زندگیه دیگه !!

----------


## sepanta1990

> از نظر رتبه بندی صنعتی بابل 6 ام  هست تو صنعتی های ایران .....


 یعنی شریف، امیرکبیر، علم و صنعت، خواجه نصیر ، صنعتی اصفهان و بعد صنعتی بابل؟

----------


## HellishBoy

> یعنی شریف، امیرکبیر، علم و صنعت، خواجه نصیر ، صنعتی اصفهان و بعد صنعتی بابل؟



برید تو سایت ها ببینید رتبه بندی ها رو ..... من از خودم که نمیگم !!! منم از سایت های رتبه بندی خوندم ....

----------


## محمد3568

> یعنی شریف، امیرکبیر، علم و صنعت، خواجه نصیر ، صنعتی اصفهان و بعد صنعتی بابل؟


چرا اصرار دارین که صنعتی باشه؟مثلا الان دانشگاه تهران به جز مکانیک از امیرکبیر بالاتره بعدش خیلیا اعتقاد دارن صنعتی اصفهان حتی از امیرکبیر هم بالاتره این حرف 4 تا مشاوره که خودشون دانشجوهای امیرکبیر یا علم وصنعت یا شریف بودن صنعتی اصفهان صد در صد از علم و صنعت و خواجه نصیر که بهتره
پ.ن : ببخشید البته من قصد جدل ندارم فقط خواستم بگم  دانشگاه به صنعتی بودنش نیست مثلا دانشگاه شیراز خیلی از صنعتی شیراز بالاتره و ...

----------


## HellishBoy

> چرا اصرار دارین که صنعتی باشه؟مثلا الان دانشگاه تهران به جز مکانیک از امیرکبیر بالاتره بعدش خیلیا اعتقاد دارن صنعتی اصفهان حتی از امیرکبیر هم بالاتره این حرف 4 تا مشاوره که خودشون دانشجوهای امیرکبیر یا علم وصنعت یا شریف بودن صنعتی اصفهان صد در صد از علم و صنعت و خواجه نصیر که بهتره
> پ.ن : ببخشید البته من قصد جدل ندارم فقط خواستم بگم  دانشگاه به صنعتی بودنش نیست مثلا دانشگاه شیراز خیلی از صنعتی شیراز بالاتره و ...




نه فقط تو صنعتی بحثم نیست من میگم از دانشگاه اراک که من احتما برقش قبول شم از لحاظ رتبه کل هم بالا تره !!! حالا بنظر شما دانشگاه اراک برق بهتره یا سخت افزار صنعتی بابل ؟!!! احتمال قبولیم تو دومی کمتره !!!

----------


## sepanta1990

> چرا اصرار دارین که صنعتی باشه؟مثلا الان دانشگاه تهران به جز مکانیک از امیرکبیر بالاتره بعدش خیلیا اعتقاد دارن صنعتی اصفهان حتی از امیرکبیر هم بالاتره این حرف 4 تا مشاوره که خودشون دانشجوهای امیرکبیر یا علم وصنعت یا شریف بودن صنعتی اصفهان صد در صد از علم و صنعت و خواجه نصیر که بهتره
> پ.ن : ببخشید البته من قصد جدل ندارم فقط خواستم بگم  دانشگاه به صنعتی بودنش نیست مثلا دانشگاه شیراز خیلی از صنعتی شیراز بالاتره و ...


بله دانشگاه تهران از امیرکبیر بالاتره.متنها ایشون رتبه بندی صنعتیها رو گفتن

----------


## محمد3568

> نه فقط تو صنعتی بحثم نیست من میگم از دانشگاه اراک که من احتما برقش قبول شم از لحاظ رتبه کل هم بالا تره !!! حالا بنظر شما دانشگاه اراک برق بهتره یا سخت افزار صنعتی بابل ؟!!! احتمال قبولیم تو دومی کمتره !!!


بستگی به علاقتون داره من خودمم امسا کنکور دادم من مهندسی پزشکی رو گذاشتم انتخاب اولم بر خلاف عامه کنکوری ها اما مشاورم حرف قشنگی بهم گفت که هیچ وقت یادم نمیره گفت اگه کسی ازت پرسید چرا مهندسی پزشکی رو گذاشتی اول بگو علاقه داشتم خیلی از مشاورا اینو میگن طبق علاقت انتخاب رشته کن من حتی مکانیک شریف هم زدم اما قطعا واسم نمیگیره ولی خب چون دوست دارم که بخونم گفتم خدا رو چه دیدی شاید واسم گرفت
طبق علاقت انتخاب رشته کن حتی اگه شرایط تهران زندگی کردن رو داری مثلا سخت افزار شریف رو بزار اول ما رشتمون ریاضیه میدونی که برای هرچیزی احتمالی وجود داره حتی اگه نزدیک صفر باشه اما یه دانش اموز ریاضی باید بدونه همون نزدیک صفر چقد مهمه

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> نه سخت افزارم به اندازه برق دوست دارم از نظر رتبه بندی صنعتی بابل 6 ام  هست تو صنعتی های ایران ..... خابگاهم حال میده !!! جزوی از زندگیه دیگه !!


خب چون اصولا کار بیشتر به مدرک ودانشگاهه
شماهم که میگی رتبش ششمه
خابگاهم حال میده
بزنین بابل خخخخخخخخ
خودتون ج خودتونو دادین هاااا  :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------

